# The -dutch- ar10



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

The rarest of all Dutch AR10's is the KLM survival rifle. There were four 
delivered to KLM airlines and possibly one held back at the factory. 
There have been rumors of number five being in a Dutch collection. 
The four owned by KLM were sold to a Chicago-based arms dealer 
sometime in the early 1970's.





Armalite AR10, with bipod and bayonet lug. Caliber 7.62x51. Made by Artillery Inrichtingen (AI) from 1958 until 1965. 
Fun photo here, taken at the Legermuseum. That's Stef on the right, holding the "original rifle from Stoner". In the middle, one of his buddies holds a Sudanese model, and on the left another friend holds the "real deal" 7.62x39 conversion.

Can you imagine going to a firearms museum in the States and asking if you can play with their prototypes on display?




(In case clicking on logo doesnt work out : ==> AR10index)

Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN


----------

